# Island Lake outing



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

As many of you already know Island lake recreational area has a DNR gun range. They are fighting to keep this range open. There have been a few people talking about showing support and having a meeting at the range. It has been mentioned that some could attend on Saturday Jan 8th and others imply that Sunday the 9th would work for them.

I say if you can show up on Saturday show up. If it takes until Sunday for you to arrive then do so on Sunday. Just show up and show your support. Bring a friend or two. Lets work as a group to support this facility. I don't think I need to go into why these type of places need to exist.

I will be there that weekend. See you there!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sounds like a good time to be had between am and pm fishing trips. as of right now im in.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

The range opens at 10:00 AM. I don't have any plans set for Saturday the 8th so I'm expecting to be there.
Range fees are:
$6 for parking/day pass
$4 for rifle/handgun range per day. Anyone under 16 shoots free with an accompanying adult.
IIRC, Skeet/Trap is $5 per round (25 clays) for non-members. Minimum barrel length is 26". Maximum shot size is 7 1/2. 

What time is best for everyone?

Just think, if this cold weather holds out, how much fun you'll have sitting at a frozen concrete and wood bench.:yikes: Make sure your fingers are dry before picking up that rifle or they'll freeze right to it.:lol:


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Rupestris said:


> The range opens at 10:00 AM. I don't have any plans set for Saturday the 8th so I'm expecting to be there.
> Range fees are:
> $6 for parking/day pass
> $4 for rifle/handgun range per day. Anyone under 16 shoots free with an accompanying adult.
> ...


I thought this Range had been closed by order of some goof ball Judge on his way out of office? Is it still open? On know the DNR has filed an appeal but I thought it was closed pending this appeal? If its open there is a group of people from this site looking to do a Sporting Clays shoot and would love to do it at Island Lake, but I thought it was closed. :sad: Does anybody know for sure one way or the other?

Thanks,
Bear Creek


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

here you go bear creek

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83370


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bear Creek said:


> I thought this Range had been closed by order of some goof ball Judge on his way out of office? Is it still open? On know the DNR has filed an appeal but I thought it was closed pending this appeal? If its open there is a group of people from this site looking to do a Sporting Clays shoot and would love to do it at Island Lake, but I thought it was closed. :sad: Does anybody know for sure one way or the other?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bear Creek


I think Wild Bill covered it but if you do not want to read the whole story it opened back up last Thursday 12/16/04.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Its open
I'm up for sporting clays as well as I need the practice :lol: missed to many pheasants at your preserve.
Although I am mounting a new scope on a rifle that I would like to sight in, if we get enough guys that want to shoot some sporting clays I'll bring a shotgun.
I'm up for the 8th myself.
Anybody want to meet for breakfast ? There is a place in Brighton that won "best breakfast in Livingston County" several years in a row.

Wally


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I plan to shoo tclays. I will get back to you about the breakfast.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

the boy & i may are in! letcha know about breakfast as it gets closer. 
clays for sure.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

where is this at and when did I miss somthing some where I would like to go but need INFO 

Thanks Scott


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I will be there, anybody got their permission slips yet :lol:


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

we'll be there, you got a time to meet? & whats up with the breakfast thing?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I was thinking about this where is it happening at I dont have a clue

Scott


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

timbergsp said:


> I was thinking about this where is it happening at I dont have a clue
> 
> Scott


timber, island lk rec area is off i 96 east of us 23 at the kensington road exit. it is about 5 miles or so east of 23. i hope this helps . if not get me your zip and i will mapquest it for you!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok are you guys still on ?
I think saturday will be best for me but can go sunday if thats better for most. Finished mounting new scope on my Marlin 444 yesterday & would like to get that sighted in & will be bringing my o/u to shoot some clays.
The weather looks like it will be fairly mild so thats good unless they change it. Would like to get there when they open at 10am. Breakfast at 8:30 or so at Cheryl's Place in Brighton which is about 10 minutes from range & will post directions if anyone else is interested.

Wally


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Got my permission slip!:evil: 
I'll be bringing some .22's and my Shotgun. I'd like to try a couple rounds of trap.
Remember, IL does not supply targets/staplers any more. You'll need to bring your own.

See ya there.
Chris (I should have my camo M-S.com hat on)


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

You might also want to post this under the Waterfowl forum, since that forum has had Island Lake skeet outings before.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

sorry to say guys. i'm gonna have to miss this one!

gotta wedding to pay for so i'm gonna do a side job for a fellow m-s member!


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

No One has really said whether Saturday or Sunday would work better for them so I am going to pipe up and say Sunday would work better for me but I could probably make Saturday work if need be.

What about the breakfast....anyplace or time or date for that matter? 

This has been brought to the attention of the waterfowling forum. unfortunately I received no response when the topic was mentioned.

For now I plan to shoot trap and sporting clays on Sunday I will try to be there around 9:30a.m. and 10:00a.m.

I will wear my Mossey Oak Field Staff hat please introduce yourself if you recognise it.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Look at the last post on the previous page, I think I stated everything.
Well except the address of the resturant.
Saturday would work better for me, but probably could change to sunday.
If the weather is not to cold I'll have my blue M-S hat on.

Chris (Rupestris) which day is better for you ?

Anybody else ?

Wally


----------

